

Shazam for TV Now Works With Any Show - denzil_correa
http://mashable.com/2012/09/17/shazam-for-tv-any-show/

======
rm999
Shazam for music was an amazing invention that has really helped a lot of
people.

Shazam for TV reminds me of QR codes that take you to websites - kind of
pointless. There have been multiple ways of finding out what show you are
watching for decades - through closed captioning, through tv guides, even
googling from dialogue. The benefit is marginal. The page with information on
the show and the actors may be useful, but google could find you something
like this too.

